# slimming world - how does it work?



## dgirllamius

Lately I've been just calorie counting but this just isn't working for me. I don't feel satisfied after meals and tend to snack on things I shouldn't. 

I've been reading about slimming world and how you can eat certain things as much as you like (how this works I don't know but I'm willing to try). I love pasta, potatoes, meat etc and whatever else is "free" and wondered if this diet would actually work for me. 

I can't do meetings as I'm not in the right country and they don't do slimming world here as far as I know so it'll be online only. 

I just want to try something that works for me and this seems to be it. Can anyone explain the jist of it? 

My mum did it years ago and lost so much weight and I hear good things about it here so sell it to me :)


----------



## beth_terri

Here goes :) 

You have 1xA and 1xB per day 

A=milk, cheese
B=cereal, bread, nuts, ryevita (and loads of other fibre rich foods)

Free foods= lean meat, extra lean mince meat, potatoes, pasta, eggs, cottage cheese, pulses, fat free yogurts, beans (there's loads)

Super free foods= veg, fruit etc

You make your meals up with two thirds free food and 1 third super free food.

I tend to have porridge for breakfast with a chopped up banana. This uses my A+B. Then maybe eggs, bacon and beans for lunch followed by fruit to make up my 1/3rd super free and Shepards pie and veg for tea. 

Ill snack on things like yogurts, sugar free jelly pots, quark with sweetener and banana. But you can snack on prepared chicken, or anything you fancy that's free. You can eat as big portions as you like. 

You also get syns for naughty food. Between 5-15 a say (I just don't tend to use them unless I have salad cream or something).

There's tonnes of recipes online. 

As for HOW it actually works, I've no idea lol. But it does! I lost 7.5lbs the first week and a stone in 4 weeks. Xx


----------



## dgirllamius

Sounds like my kind of diet. I love pasta meat and potatoes. Pretty much everything on the list. 

Had a look online and noticed it was £20 a month which is actually quite a lot for me but hopefully I can find similar recipes elsewhere. 

What are the rules on drinks? I find it really difficult to drink water on its own so add this syrup type stuff to it just to give it a bit of flavour. It doesn't have many calories and a tiny bit of sugar. Just wondering if that would hinder my weight loss.


----------



## beth_terri

Hmm im not sure. I just drink sugar free juice or water. If what you drink is sugary it will probably have a syn value but I couldn't tell you what. And you can drink as much tea, coffee, diet drinks as you like. 

Your A+B have to be weighed/measured so for me my porridge is 30g of oats and I'm supposed to measure an exact amount of milk but I don't. Your also supposed to use that milk allowance for tea/coffee too but again I don't. 

X


----------



## tasha41

I'm loving SW :) I just lost 3.5lbs in my first week- and TBH I didn't follow it 100% :shy: I'm kicking myself because imagine the results I COULD have!!

Basically not much to add beyond what beth_terri said. I like drinking chilled green tea so I do that, or have a lemon wedge and ice in my water if I don't feel like "just water". Even just adding the ice makes it easier for me, getting a straw for it, etc. Diet Coke is my favourite and I get to have that for free too on this diet-- most diets ban/restrict it! :lol:


----------



## tasha41

I also believe you can have Crystal Light for like 1/2-1 syn. I can't remember exactly (I don't like it) but it might help you :)


----------



## ZoMo

Slimming World is great. I have lost 30lbs, started Jan 6th (this is the 6th time I have done SW over the last decade and it has always worked for me). I tried it online but couldnt keep myself motivated - I need the fear of the scales in the group as I cheat on my own. If you have the discipline to follow it at home (like thousands of people do - just not me!) then give it a go!! 


Its brilliant, you can eat huge meals, graze all day and load up on carbs at midnight and _still_ lose weight. I completely lose interest in any eating plan where I am forced to weigh, measure and count my way through every meal. Personally all I weigh is my cheese and I count my syns and thats it. 

You wont go hungry and dont have to live on salad. Give it a go, you can find loads of websites with SW recipes. It probably is worth paying the online fee for the first few months to get to grips with the plan and then cancel it when you know what you are doing and have lists of your favourite meals to make. You will need access to the syn value of foods and the lists of free foods available locally to you so its probably worth paying out initially.


----------



## beth_terri

ZoMo said:


> Slimming World is great. I have lost 30lbs, started Jan 6th (this is the 6th time I have done SW over the last decade and it has always worked for me). I tried it online but couldnt keep myself motivated - I need the fear of the scales in the group as I cheat on my own. If you have the discipline to follow it at home (like thousands of people do - just not me!) then give it a go!!
> 
> 
> Its brilliant, you can eat huge meals, graze all day and load up on carbs at midnight and _still_ lose weight. I completely lose interest in any eating plan where I am forced to weigh, measure and count my way through every meal. Personally all I weigh is my cheese and I count my syns and thats it.
> 
> You wont go hungry and dont have to live on salad. Give it a go, you can find loads of websites with SW recipes. It probably is worth paying the online fee for the first few months to get to grips with the plan and then cancel it when you know what you are doing and have lists of your favourite meals to make. You will need access to the syn value of foods and the lists of free foods available locally to you so its probably worth paying out initially.

Seeing as though your doing amazingly well lol, what do you snack on?? When your craving something bad? Xx


----------



## george83

My mum is following the diet and recently brought some of their recipe books which I've borrowed, their recipes are lovely really sole and easy to follow if you decide to do it


----------

